# Property Maintance Companys



## G.McNeill&Son (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anybody know of any other property main. company in the Boston area. We work with USM,Zampell,level 1,etc. I am trying to compare some of there pricing. I don't like how these main. company dictate the snow mang. pricing. Any thoughts


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

dont work with them


----------

